# What you doing for Easter?



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Heading to Pandy meself, quite fancy a bit of the Welsh border experience.

What's on the menu for you then?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We're going to the Isle of Arran - can't wait, ready for a long weekend


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Off to Fforest Fields in Powys. 
Have just spent the weekend at Daisy Bank near Bishops Castle. Lovely site but nowhere to walk the dogs without having to go off in the van. 


Banjo 8)


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Just going to Clumber Park CCC site for the Fri-Mon, then back to work.
Malc


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I am hoping to do nothing. I don't go out over Easter as I cannot stand the car parking arrangements on the motorways. I ought to spruce up the m\home and check a few things out though. Maybe cut the grass providing it's not inundated with baby frogs. I may hoover out the car. I may finish off the patio stones with my new power washer.

But if things go according to my plan, rather than the wife's plan, I shall do nothing. 8)


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Was going to Chichester to do some sailing but the weather forecast will mean that the field will be too wet again-sank up to axles last Easter . Will need the boat according to the forecast-wherever I end up!!



Leapy


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

visiting our son, N Wales, to help him with the new extension O 

will be camping in the van on his driveway, so will it count as a weekend away? :? 

Lyn


----------



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

Going to Somerset on Easter Monday. Travel Nightmare!!!!

Wife wants to trace some relatives in Taunton. Staying at Bucklegove Camp site. Anyone been there?


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

> I cannot stand the car parking arrangements on the motorways


Agreed, luckily I would be hard pushed to find one this far from Dublin :lol:

If all goes to plan I will be visiting the fair city for a dog show 8) (flying again to avoid motorways Yippee!) and eating THREE Easter eggs as Tesco have an offer on!

Other than that, not a lot! :wink:

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Meeting up with friends at a lovely quiet campsite behind a nice pub somewhere in Lincolnshire.

Moving on to Ashbourne for a few nights after the weekend then up to Cimbria to meet up with some more friends the following weekend.

Really looking forward to it - will be our longest break since last summer.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*easter*

hope you all have a great time 8)  
some of us have to work though   
sue (working) n john (golfing) :x


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

About to leave on first real trip in van. Going to Southport tomorrow for three days, then to Lancaster for one night, then up to Durham to visit our son for four days (parking on his drive), then depending on weather after Easter, up to Edinburgh and St Andrews, or York and possibly Norfolk.
Have to be back home for 5 April for dentist appointment.
Furthest we've been before is Hay on Wye for a couple of nights so this is quite a trip for us.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Normandy beaches & Bayeux tapestry, via Speedferries.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

So with all this Easter activity, will there be an upsurge of posts on the "Was that You" forum. I'll be heading for Somerset initially then North a couple of hundred miles before returning.

peedee


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

Off-course use the vw-camper and go out for the weekend close to the Dutch-German border to a place called Aalten.
Grolsch-country, dare I say more??

Leo


----------



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

I'm jealous of everyone going away  We are having relatives visit, it will be a house full, I won't relax cos I want everyone to enjoy themselves. With so many in the house we are going to sleep in our motorhome, so I can pretend we are away until I open the curtains :!: Then I have to work on Monday. Still on the bright side it is a four day week    

Karen


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I remember when I had a new "pegless" trailer tent. Following lessons learned by others the hard way, one bank holiday I set it up on the front lawn (couldn't get it around the back of that house), reading the instructions and taking my time, so when I needed to do it in anger with everyone watching, I'd look like an old hand.

When it was erected in all its glory a chap walking his dog stopped and looked it up and down. "What a cracking idea!" he said. "Yes", enthused I, "it can store away on its side in the garage, taking up little room, yet quickly erect to this, with no pegs needed, sleeping off the ground, plenty of storage under the beds...", etc., etc.

"No, no, you misunderstand me", said the old man. "Yes, it IS neat, but what I meant was what a cracking idea, camping out at home on a bank holiday weekend. You avoid all the traffic!"

In a similar vein, I must confess I am looking forward to some really hot and sticky nights this summer, when I can have a legitimate excuse (that is, apart from the kid still in me), to sleep outside the house in the motorhome on the drive, 'cos it has aircon!

Dave


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Probably end up at the MH show in Warrington, with the MH enthusiasts part of the family.
Will somebody explain why I keep doing this :roll: 
Answers must be kept clean :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> Will somebody explain why I keep doing this


http://www.hyperdictionary.com/dictionary/masochist

?

Dave


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

True, true :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Flamingoland for the weekend from Friday, then a jaunt to Filey on Monday  

M&D


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I am hoping to do nothing. I don't go out over Easter as I cannot stand the car parking arrangements on the motorways. I ought to spruce up the m\home and check a few things out though. Maybe cut the grass providing it's not inundated with baby frogs. I may hoover out the car. I may finish off the patio stones with my new power washer.
> 
> But if things go according to my plan, rather than the wife's plan, I shall do nothing. 8)


Couldn't agree more!!

Went away this weekend to Moreton in Marsh to miss the easter rush, had great weather as well. Will be sorting out the house this weekend and maybe get away the weekend after.
Anyone been here www.trentfield.co.uk ? might give it a go.

Jules


----------



## 93213 (May 1, 2005)

*Eastern 2005*

We are going to Bad Gandersheim (north Germany) in the low mountain range "Harz" to visit near by the World Heritage Site "Quedlinburg", a town of half-timbered houses from middle ages.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

shall be avoiding going out over easter, like pusser don't appreciate the traffic. I shall be up the scaffolding tower painting the outside of the house, but will be away in the van the following weekend just up the road at C&CC clubs ite at Graffham - lovely in the spring.


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all,
We like pusser have a low profile this weekend its far to busy out there.
maybe a couple of days up at Cannock walk the dogs and a bit of "bike in".
Doctor Who starts saturday so that may change things.
have a good weekend.
Twodogs


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Hate the thought of the traffic but we're off to Great Malvern and the CC site at Blackmore. Hope to leave v.early on Friday with dog,bikes and the output of a medium sized vineyard in the cotes du rhone.

paul


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Nothing too adventurous. This will be our first proper try out. Off to Cardigan Bay CC&C. I think we have discovered how to get a Quart into a pint can!


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi banjo

we're going to Fforest Fields as well...Friday to Monday...we go a lot to Powys as it's only about 1.5 hrs drive for us and well away from any motorways since it's a bank hol. Haven't been to this campsite before though....have you?? 
Looks good, picked it for the peace and quiet and lots of good walks with the dog, and hubs does a bit of fly fishing, taking the bikes as well.
Might see you then? Have you got a sticker in your windscreen?
We've got one in the middle of ours, I think that's where we all decided it would go.

happy trails

sugarplum


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

In full agreement with Pusser, was through at Edinburgh CC site this weekend; it was quiet yeah!"  
Will be heading off after Easter when wife breaks up from college for two weeks and will be staying in Scotland.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Drummer said:


> Probably end up at the MH show in Warrington


We are also thinking about going to this as it's not too far for our first outing this year & its only when we are away that the mind gets focussed on what we should have brought with us.
Does anybody know if there will be much there :?: The site they have doesn't give much information http://www.motorhome-caravan-show.co.uk/ I did email them to find out who would be there but they replied saying that they were waiting for dealers to clarify? & gave me a phone number to call. I might ring before I go as it doesn't sound like there might be much there.

Does anybody live close to Winwick know if anything is happening there?


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

We are going to Fforest Fields too, sounds like it will be a bit full there !

We don't have a sticker but are in an Autosleeper Duetto so if you see us say hello


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

*easter*

we are off to sunny devon, staying at the caravan club site in totnes for a few days.  dave


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Easter Travels*

Hull - Zebrugge. On down thru France to Spain. Than stop a week and back again.
Great Adventure. Dog Too, two teenagers. and SUNSHINE. That'll do for me. :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :salute:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Off to the Lake District, a CL at Coniston.

First trip out this year with the Motorhome, cannot wait  .
Only booked it today  .
Hope you all have a safe & enjoyable w.e wherever you go  .

Frank


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Tom. Have a good time, don't forget to fill us in on the details when you get back.
Cheers sid


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

*easter*

We are going to the Alps (Three Valleys) in our Laika for a weeks skiing, leaving Thursday night by by tunnel. We prefer to avoid BH's but this time we had no choice...youngest son coming and too old?close to exams to miss school.

Will the autoroutes be awful?...Yes, probably but surely not as bad as the M6!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*easter*

We are going to Royal Victoria Country Park at Netley near Southampton.
Rallying with the Caravan Club. Hope it dont rain its all grass :lol:


----------



## 89420 (May 22, 2005)

*What you doing for easter*

Off to the CC site at Sheepcote Valley, Brighton on Thursday for 4 nights . First trip of the year. Got my Motorhome-Facts sticker in the window. If you see me come and say hello
DaveB
:roll:


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

will be sitting at home contemplating my navel wondering when the MH will be ready - it's away having boys toys fitted.

might take the dog for a walk in the Royal Victoria Country Park making sure i don't trip over the PPOT :lol: 

don't have too much fun out there


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
i was supposed to get something sorted last weekend but the brake pipes went on the jeep so i got sidetracked repairing them instead so i havent even got the camper ready either , dont fancy my chances without a booking so i just dont know where we'll be going  
probabally end up getting the camper ready for summer and trying to remember where i put everything .
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

We were hoping for a few days in the Welsh borders but have to go in for coronary angioplasty on Thursday which is followed by a compulsory weeks driving ban, but we can still spend time on the forum getting information about things everyone else is doing. Have a good time, we hope the sun shines for you all
Thelma and Ray


----------



## 92958 (May 1, 2005)

Off to sunny Cornwall to give people of Boscastle our support 8)


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

we are hosting a bedford cf meet at 
www.stationcampsite.8k.com 
any beddy owners welcome. or anyone else really as we have the club field and plenty of room. special rate of £3.50 a nite


----------



## 89193 (May 16, 2005)

well we are hoping to be going to the peak district but we're struggling to get booked in - my usual forward planning !!

spent last weekend in Bungay, norfolk (possibly suffolk - its very close !) in a beautiful cl - really peaceful

have a good break where ever you end up


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
now weve got a plan . wehey !
kit the van out thurs , head north fri , loch lomond - glencoe- kyle of lochalsh , stay at cc site shiel bridge fri night then off to toll free skye for saturday then back to shiel for sat night then a leisurely drive home sun .
that should blow away the cobwebs . :lol: :lol: 
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Message for Smifee

If you are trundling around Victoria Park do pop in for a cuppa we will even let you uses the P.Pot :lol: after


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

you lucky so and so flying scot. 
wish we were going to scotland but we'll still have a great time in Wales
see you in Scotland in May
don't forget you lot are invited to Gretna May 28th 10am to witness tying the noose


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Was away for the first trip last weekend. What beautiful weather.  Rally with the Irish Motor Caravanners Club. www.imcc.ie 
We had a great weekend met loads of very nice and friendly people. It was held in Castlebar in Co Mayo. 
Looking forward to going to a rally again.

Not going this weekend. Hubby working.

Slan


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi roi
will be thinking of you at the cf rallye sounds like good fun mate, hope to see you in may , well start killing the midges for you tomorrow . :wink: 
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Easter Trip*

Hiya all

We are crossing via tunnel on Saturday pm. Staying first night Cap Griz Nez (hope to pick up Dr. Who). Travelling cross country via Cambrai to the Ardennes. Then up through Belgium to Brussels and maybe Holland if there's time before school reopens.

Will keep eyes peeled for MHF stickers.

Hemlock


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Going to CC site New England bay Port Logan (Luce Bay) down stranraer way. Kids doing some fishing, me sitting out eating chocies and reading book. Or could visit some stuff, keeping it all pretty fluid really, no definate plans.
If you see us come and say hello. (Lunar champ 05 reggie, me n gav 2 kids and loonie english setter.)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Just cut the grass. 8) ...log in shortly to read about my next job.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser and all
We were going to go first thing in the morning but got started on the garden today and I recon "why compete with all the traffic" we will finish the garden....next weekend is only seven days away...we will go then...and the next, and the next and the next.... ad infinitum (I hope).

Do have a good weekend whatever you do and a safe one if you are out on the roads.

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

spykal said:


> Hi Pusser and all
> We were going to go first thing in the morning but got started on the garden today and I recon "why compete with all the traffic" we will finish the garden....next weekend is only seven days away...we will go then...and the next, and the next and the next.... ad infinitum (I hope).
> 
> Do have a good weekend whatever you do and a safe one if you are out on the roads.
> ...


Thanks for that.... I am sticking my M\home up for sale shortly so stand back as I don't want you killed in the rush.

Job situation report....nothing further to report.


----------



## 94302 (May 1, 2005)

Last year like the 11 before i was on the A30 bodmin area looking after unfortunate holiday makers that had broken down,this year i am sitting in my RV in Orlando :lol: Yeeeehaaa


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Well Cornishman,

You make my putting in a new bathroom suite sound a bit sad,with Pusser and Spykal tomorrow on the garden,can't sleep with excitement.

Hope the sun shines for you all 8)


----------



## 94302 (May 1, 2005)

*Easter*

At the moment it is p!!!!!!!ing it down thunder and lightning,but we still got one of the aircon units running,Tomorrow and next week looks good.The american RVrs think im`e mad coz i just spent 2 days waxing the rig but it looks good in the rain


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

As promised....to all those waiting patiently and said it couldn't be done....
I have cut the front lawn. 8)


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Pusser 
when are you doing the back lawn?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I did that yesterday, see previous post. I have cut two lawns this weekend and having a rest now.


----------

